
Understanding the Power of Lisp - jb_rad
https://joshbradley.me/understanding-the-power-of-lisp/
======
mimixco
We are using Lisp to build the back end of our text processing system[0] and
have been continually delighted by how compact, readable, and debuggable our
code has been. It is the ideal platform for the development and testing of new
programming languages.

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22150332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22150332)

